# furniture



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone know the best way to sell furniture here? I've tried calling the adverts. that are in the back of the Messenger ("we buy everything") & they gave silly-low prices......any ideas?


----------



## Philomena (Jun 5, 2009)

adokhan said:


> Does anyone know the best way to sell furniture here? I've tried calling the adverts. that are in the back of the Messenger ("we buy everything") & they gave silly-low prices......any ideas?


Hi, try advertising it in the English section of the Al Waseet. Good luck!


----------



## FREDA (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ms*



adokhan said:


> Does anyone know the best way to sell furniture here? I've tried calling the adverts. that are in the back of the Messenger ("we buy everything") & they gave silly-low prices......any ideas?


Hi, are you selling your furniture? My husband and I are looking for good quality furniture for a full house. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not put contact details in the forum, use the private message feature.
You must have posted 5 messages before this feature comes into use.
Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## FREDA (Nov 10, 2009)

Not sure what you are talking about


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Freda, We do not allow anyone to put their telephone number or email address here in the forum, this is for your own protection, it will save you from unsolicited emails and calls.
We have a private message facility available after you have posted 5 times.
Just put your cursor up to the name of the person you want to contact and a list will come down giving you options, just click on the send a private message bar and contact the person that way
Maiden


----------



## FREDA (Nov 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Freda, We do not allow anyone to put their telephone number or email address here in the forum, this is for your own protection, it will save you from unsolicited emails and calls.
> We have a private message facility available after you have posted 5 times.
> Just put your cursor up to the name of the person you want to contact and a list will come down giving you options, just click on the send a private message bar and contact the person that way
> Maiden


Thanks for your advice Maiden. I will do. I thought you were saying that I had included my full details, which i have not done. I have indeed seen comments about this in the forum. 
Regards,
Freda


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

adokhan said:


> Does anyone know the best way to sell furniture here? I've tried calling the adverts. that are in the back of the Messenger ("we buy everything") & they gave silly-low prices......any ideas?


You could try advertising in local newspapers yourself, or online? Or maybe in local clubs?


----------



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

FREDA said:


> Hi, are you selling your furniture? My husband and I are looking for good quality furniture for a full house. Thanks.


Yes! We have furniture that was passed along to us from family and we're looking to update our home. It's all in good shape, clean, well kept, etc. Are you looking for any specific type or style of furniture? Most of what we want to change is a classical Egyptian style...but we have all sorts of things from all over the house...rugs too (I think?)


----------

